# Rather Random Information



## StarlingWings

Hi all  
Just wanted to chat about a few quick things. 
So as most of you know, my little Princess is indeed a pet store bird. I got her at PetCo, and I've always been rather pleased with how they take care of their budgies, they are all happy, active, look healthy, have a balanced diet and plenty of space. 
Anyways, we went there today because we were in the area, and the salesperson told us there were also two older birds up for adoption that someone had been unable to take care of. 
I went and saw them, they were adorable!!  It was two males, both about the same age but one had his first moult already, that one was a green series spangle and his buddy was a cobalt goldenface II greywing opaline, very pretty. They were bonded but not fully hand tame, sweetest birds ever. If anyone lives in Colorado and is looking for two more members to add to their flock, you should get these pretty boys 

Well, next stop was PetSmart because we asked to see the two Diamond Doves they just got into quarantine. The last time I was there, there was a little double factor spangle girl budgie who was holding her wing at a strange angle and shaking. I called a store manager over and told them, they promised to take her to the vet. 
Well, when I went back today, she was still there (I actually went to PetSmart yesterday) and looked to be in the same condition. I told the _same guy_ about it (let's just say I've never been impressed with PetSmart's budgies, they tend to look rag-tag at best and the cages aren't large or clean) and he told me that she was taken to a vet and examined, she was born holding her wing like that and she is on antibiotics for a cold. 
I was glad they were able to take care of this little one with all possible haste. 
The diamond doves were adorable! There were two sitting in quarantine taking a nap, my sister really wants one of them and they look pretty heathy. I was surprised when I learned that PetSmart had doves but they get them from a good place and they are better cared for than the budgies, for some reason.

At any rate, there's a long and arduous summary of our shopping experiences for the week 

Now, the other day it was nice and sunny so I took Mallorn out (caged, obviously) so she could soak up some rays. She's always been skittish, and she hated every second of it. 
Literally. Even though it was still one of the first times and I figured she needed some time to get used to it and I sat with her for the whole 5 minutes, she sat on her perch, her eyes wide, her feathers flat, and glared at me until I put her back inside. The second she was back inside she started preening and chirping again  :nuts: Guess we'll have to stick with window rays :laugh:

Well, just felt like sharing. Thanks for reading!  And I'll post some pictures soon


----------



## Brienne

Thanks for sharing and would love to see more photos ...they can be funny about where they like to be, so yes your little princess will have to stay with the window rays. lol 
Those two budgies sound beautiful, fortunate folk, whom get them. Hope someone comes along soon, who can care and love the little disabled bud.


----------



## Jonah

Good stuff...thank's for sharing...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Princess Mallorn is obviously well aware of the benefits of living within her castle safely inside the fortress (house) where she need not worry about wind mussing her beautiful feathers, pollen landing on her toes, the common wild birds making comments about her beauty and the errant bug flying by to bother her meditation!

Mallorn certainly sees no allure in "the great outdoors" when she has everything she could possibly desire at her beck and call and a devoted personal slave to attend to her every whim. *


----------



## RavensGryf

I always enjoy your threads and posts ! 
Most of the Petsmarts out here that I've seen (with exception of one) have an exemplary selection of healthy looking budgies, often with the most gorgeous unusual mutations! I guess they come from a different "birdie mill" than your store . The Petco stores out here aren't that great, so the opposite of where you live sounds like .

The Princess Mallorn sounds a lot like my birds if they were taken outside. I once had a bird who wore a harness, and that was nice, but no one here will wear one. Hubby can get one on Raven (I can't), Robin freaks out badly, and Griffin... well, I'd practice with him but I like the skin on my fingers too much  maybe we'll have success one day. That would be cute if they made little harnesses small enough for a budgie . Is Mallorn hand tame?


----------



## StarlingWings

Brienne said:


> Thanks for sharing and would love to see more photos ...they can be funny about where they like to be, so yes your little princess will have to stay with the window rays. lol
> Those two budgies sound beautiful, fortunate folk, whom get them. Hope someone comes along soon, who can care and love the little disabled bud.


I guess so  I do agree, those birds all deserve a good home! 


Jonah said:


> Good stuff...thank's for sharing...


You're very welcome! Glad you enjoyed reading 


FaeryBee said:


> *Princess Mallorn is obviously well aware of the benefits of living within her castle safely inside the fortress (house) where she need not worry about wind mussing her beautiful feathers, pollen landing on her toes, the common wild birds making comments about her beauty and the errant bug flying by to bother her meditation!
> 
> Mallorn certainly sees no allure in "the great outdoors" when she has everything she could possibly desire at her beck and call and a devoted personal slave to attend to her every whim. *


Hehe, that's what I figured   That was the look she gave me too, 
_"Other lands are not my concern...take me back now!"_ 
But I soon remedied her crossness by giving her some parsely  


RavensGryf said:


> I always enjoy your threads and posts !
> Most of the Petsmarts out here that I've seen (with exception of one) have an exemplary selection of healthy looking budgies, often with the most gorgeous unusual mutations! I guess they come from a different "birdie mill" than your store . The Petco stores out here aren't that great, so the opposite of where you live sounds like .
> 
> The Princess Mallorn sounds a lot like my birds if they were taken outside. I once had a bird who wore a harness, and that was nice, but no one here will wear one. Hubby can get one on Raven (I can't), Robin freaks out badly, and Griffin... well, I'd practice with him but I like the skin on my fingers too much  maybe we'll have success one day. That would be cute if they made little harnesses small enough for a budgie . Is Mallorn hand tame?


Well, that's good to know, glad you enjoy them  Yeah, I agree that I think it depends on the store, management and "imports" are different for each one, I guess! It does make me sad to see the budgies knowing they probably come from horrible conditions, but at least they're happy in some places or are adopted to good homes. 

She is hand tame, very much so. Her favorite activity is calling for "room service" with her bell  
I thought about budgie harnesses at one point and determined that they didn't make them because budgies are so small and fragile they could easily squirm out!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



I thought about budgie harnesses at one point and determined that they didn't make them because budgies are so small and fragile they could easily squirm out! 

Click to expand...

Budgies are definitely too small and fragile for a harness. 
It would be much too easy to break their tiny bones trying to get them into one. :scare:*


----------



## Budget baby

I think harnesses are dangerous even for larger more robust birds. 
To me they are a recipe for disaster. 
Mallorn is one spoilt budgie LOL. I love reading about her antics and I often get little comedy skits in my mind as to her and your interactions


----------



## Niamhf

Thanks for sharing. I'm glad that little budgie in the pet store is receiving vet attention although I hope someone gives him a safe home soon - I'd be worried he might get picked on by the other budgies because of his disability.
As for Her Highness I can just picture her turning up her nose at even the thought of hanging out with peasant birds! Lol
I have a UV lamp for Noah (well I bought it for Oisin really for when he was sick).


----------



## RavensGryf

Pretty boy said:


> I think harnesses are dangerous even for larger more robust birds. To me they are a recipe for disaster.


The ones said to be 'safe' are the Aviator brand https://theparrotuniversity.com/content/aviator-bird-harness The one most people use I think, and I liked it . 
Actually, I want to get Griffin to wear a hoodie... This company has such cute parrot clothes  I'm not sure how he'll take to it, if there will be much blood drawn (mine) and we need to train him to it, or if he'll just put it right on. Fashion Hoodies - Avian Fashions


----------



## aluz

Maybe with a few more short tries, Mallorn will get used to being outdoors and even have some fun communicating with the wild birds.
Some of my recently acquired birds would also get apprehensive the very first time I put their cages outdoors, but once they saw how happy and at ease my other (older birds) were, they would very quickly adjust to the change of scenery and take advantage of all the perks of being outdoors for a while. 

If those budgies boys for adoption were close to my area, I would snatch them up in a heartbeat! I do hope they find a good home.

I will be waiting for the pictures!


----------



## HarryBird

RavensGryf said:


> The ones said to be 'safe' are the Aviator brand https://theparrotuniversity.com/content/aviator-bird-harness The one most people use I think, and I liked it .
> Actually, I want to get Griffin to wear a hoodie... This company has such cute parrot clothes  I'm not sure how he'll take to it, if there will be much blood drawn (mine) and we need to train him to it, or if he'll just put it right on. Fashion Hoodies - Avian Fashions


I don't know what the birds think, but I can't relate to the "putting birds in human clothes so they look cuter" thing... I think they're cute enough in their natural state, and if you want to see your bird in a hoodie, there's always Photoshop. Not trying to be a wet blanket but I just don't get it. Are they even comfortable with fabric shoved in between their wings and their bodies?


----------



## StarlingWings

aluz said:


> Maybe with a few more short tries, Mallorn will get used to being outdoors and even have some fun communicating with the wild birds.
> Some of my recently acquired birds would also get apprehensive the very first time I put their cages outdoors, but once they saw how happy and at ease my other (older birds) were, they would very quickly adjust to the change of scenery and take advantage of all the perks of being outdoors for a while.
> 
> If those budgies boys for adoption were close to my area, I would snatch them up in a heartbeat! I do hope they find a good home.
> 
> I will be waiting for the pictures!


I do agree that she may like it more after a few tries! We'll see if I get her out over the summer  
I hope they find a good home too, they are gorgeous! I mean, you are in Portugal, so a _little_ unreasonable 



Pretty boy said:


> I think harnesses are dangerous even for larger more robust birds.
> To me they are a recipe for disaster.
> Mallorn is one spoilt budgie LOL. I love reading about her antics and I often get little comedy skits in my mind as to her and your interactions


Haha, glad you enjoy reading! She is quite a character 


Niamhf said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm glad that little budgie in the pet store is receiving vet attention although I hope someone gives him a safe home soon - I'd be worried he might get picked on by the other budgies because of his disability.
> As for Her Highness I can just picture her turning up her nose at even the thought of hanging out with peasant birds! Lol
> I have a UV lamp for Noah (well I bought it for Oisin really for when he was sick).


I agree, I'm going back Monday to see the doves (again ) and I'll check on her  
That's exactly what she made me think of! 
_"Put me back in my fortress RIGHT NOW! I wouldn't want any of the peasant birds to think I actually want to spend time with them!"_
Silly girl


----------



## Sansas

RavensGryf said:


> The ones said to be 'safe' are the Aviator brand https://theparrotuniversity.com/content/aviator-bird-harness The one most people use I think, and I liked it .
> Actually, I want to get Griffin to wear a hoodie... This company has such cute parrot clothes  I'm not sure how he'll take to it, if there will be much blood drawn (mine) and we need to train him to it, or if he'll just put it right on. Fashion Hoodies - Avian Fashions


Alright, I kinda love those!



HarryBird said:


> I don't know what the birds think, but I can't relate to the "putting birds in human clothes so they look cuter" thing... I think they're cute enough in their natural state, and if you want to see your bird in a hoodie, there's always Photoshop. Not trying to be a wet blanket but I just don't get it. Are they even comfortable with fabric shoved in between their wings and their bodies?


I am by no means an expert, but I bet there are cockatoos who enjoy it. They are very "cuddly" and so might find it comforting. On the other hand there are certainly parrots who would hate hate hate them.


----------



## RavensGryf

HarryBird said:


> I don't know what the birds think, but I can't relate to the "putting birds in human clothes so they look cuter" thing... I think they're cute enough in their natural state, and if you want to see your bird in a hoodie, there's always Photoshop. Not trying to be a wet blanket but I just don't get it. Are they even comfortable with fabric shoved in between their wings and their bodies?


Yeah, I get your point... I guess to each their own . 
Some birds take right to things on their body whether it be a harness or flight suit or "clothes", and it's obvious that it doesn't bother them. Others may never become used to it, and therefore not be a good candidate.


----------



## HarryBird

Sansas said:


> I am by no means an expert, but I bet there are cockatoos who enjoy it. They are very "cuddly" and so might find it comforting.


You may be right... I'm no expert either.



RavensGryf said:


> I guess to each their own


Can't argue with that!


----------

